# pic of the litter question



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

If you liked the characteristics and working ability of the sire (or dam), to better your chances of getting a dog just like him/her would you select the pup that most resembled them physically and in coat color, etc? or is it a crap shoot no matter what and resemblance is of little indication?

tx


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

LFRJ said:


> If you liked the characteristics and working ability of the sire (or dam), to better your chances of getting a dog just like him/her would you select the pup that most resembled them physically and in coat color, etc? or is it a crap shoot no matter what and resemblance is of little indication?
> 
> tx


The genes for color do not track with behavior. By starting with proven parents you're off to a good start - from there you can do a temperament test, depending on your needs (more or less dominant, etc.) but this is not really determinative that you will end up with a good dog. Ultimately, suitability of any pup is always going to be a crapshoot to some degree.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

With both parents being good at there work you are on the right track .observing the pups for a while will likly show who's timid or who's smarter


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have picked out probly 50-60 pups over the years between bird dogs and hounds, and I have developed a sure fire way to pick my pups.....

I wade right into the middle of them, and the first one to bite my ankle or untie my shoe goes home with me...... hasn't failed yet.

You will never know how any pup in the litter will turn out till working age picking pups is a crap shoot. you buy the best blood you can get your hands on and go with your gut.

Jim


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

LFRJ you will just know. You have picked out great dogs in the past. 
Have heard it said that if a pup is stand offish (not cowering in a corner but observing you) is the one to go with.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My puppy chosing method for Anatolians is different. I sit in the middle of the pile and look for the puppy who wants to sit on the outside and be content just to watch the goings on. I want this temperment in a puppy because when you think of the normal life of a stock guard dog it is 99.99% boredom with .01% times of pure panic/action. The least rambunctious puppy is the one that is happy to handle the 99% boredom part without needing to go and search for things to get into trouble for.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yuccaflats you said it better than I.:bow:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would choose based on personality. You would want a confident, but not bullyish puppy from the litter.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I prefer to wait (both buying or selling) until they are at least 6 months old. You have a better chance to evaluate them. At any stage (2 - 6 months) reject any and all that come up to you! You don't want any that have bonded enough with humans to want come up for a pet etc. 

I'm on my 2nd set of LGD's... and took me several pups (the first time) to get one. The biggest mistake (and guaranteed to increase the chances of a porch ornament) to to handle the pups. Only time I handle mine is when I'm giving shots and worming etc. until they are at least a year old. You need them to bond with what ever animal you want them to guard.

(2nd set because I got out of all 4 legged animals about 2 1/2 years ago, then found that moderate exercise helps my back, so got back into "small" 4 legged animals ((sheep and hogs this time was cattle and sheep last time with raising piglets to butcher size)). I was lucky and only made 1 bad choice, and was able to buy a 18 month old reenforced LGD that took the 2 potential pups I had in hand and finished re enforcing them.)

Pat


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Always hard to choose a pup. No matter which way you go remember the pup isn't likely to be "just like" either parent, but a personality of his own. Good genetics are of course important too.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Harder than picking a pup is determining which advice to follow!  We prefer the more human-social LDGs. They fit our lifestyle and small acreage better. Our pasture is close to the house but securely fenced. So far, of all the dual purpose LGDs we've had over the last 11 years, none have shirked their duties and become porch ornaments. In retirement, they become yard and back-porch dogs and pretty much live with the family.

The best advice I have is try to identify the TRAITS you admire in the parent, and then ask the breeder which pup behaves most like that dog. Physical characteristics are pretty unlikely to coincide with behavior.

Anita from Idaho
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
www.gndt.net/dan-ani


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

If you trusted the breeder enough to get one of their dogs. Explain exactly what you are looking for & Trust them to help you get what you want in your pup.
I call it my rocking chair time,
I sit and watch my pups daily _(sometimes I film so I wont forget who is who did what)_ interact with each other, without the mother present. You can pick up an amazing amount of information, from their play and even the self appointed sleeping huddle, whose is alpha, which are dominant type, which are more laid back _(better for an older home situation, where a high drive dog would be a not so perfect fit)_ if there are pups that need culled etc.
Most people getting a pup dont have the luxury to invest that type of time and money into picking a pup and would not know what to look for if they did, so it is best to work with a breeder that you trust!


----------



## greatwhiteape (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't own a dog that didn't treat me like his own personal deity. I don't see how socialization can undo what instincts these dogs have and how do you train a dog without socializing it? My dogs come and go as they please, they have a dog door. They sleep inside, outside, in the barn, etc. They choose where they go. However, I can bring 'em outside and point them in a direction and they will tear off like a bat outta heck and tear up the first thing that they run across. A trait that is particularly useful when I know where something is that needs tearing up and they don't (possums disappear in the melon patch). I doubt that they would listen that well and do what I wanted them to do if they weren't pretty much family members.


----------

